# Why add Triclopyr to Tenacity?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I tried it once. But I'm not understanding this...

If Triclopyr reduces whitening from Tenacity, why would you add it? Wouldn't that reduce the effectiveness of the Tenacity since the whitening is THE mechanism of control (inhibiting photosynthesis)? Or is the reduced effectiveness of the Tenacity offsett by the action of the Triclopyr itself?


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

lots of science here:
https://bioone.org/journals/weed-technology/volume-30/issue-2/WT-D-15-00189.1/Triclopyr-Reduces-Foliar-Bleaching-from-Mesotrione-and-Enhances-Efficacy-for/10.1614/WT-D-15-00189.1.pdf
none of which i really understand. what i can tell you, is that i saw much less bleaching on my tttf when adding triclopyr this fall. ...also keep in mind that i was using a new sprayer, new tips, and generally stink at applying chemicals....so there is surely some operator error involved!


----------



## Oneacer (Sep 27, 2020)

I have never used Tenacity, but have first hand experience with Triclopyr Ester.

I used Triclopyr Ester , very small amount of concentrate in the water mix for a spray , to get rid of all my clover and ground ivy .... it was the only thing that got rid of it completely without killing the grass ... just be aware, if you have a heavenly infested area, there was never much grass there with all the clover and ivy, and I had to reseed those areas in the fall, which came in beautiful for me using the Jonathan Green BB.


----------



## rjjrmiller (Jun 4, 2020)

The bright white is awful in appearance and lasts a long time and when 2nd or 3rd applications mean more bright white color the cure becomes worse than the disease.

As I understood triclopyr increased systemic uptake by the smooth crab grass drastically, if remember Tenacity alone was several hundred hours and adding triclopyr was somewhere under 100 hours for the equivalent level of herbicide to be taken into the plant and moved throughout its entire system the leaves, stems and the roots.

Now triclopyr injected into crabgrass will kill it without bleaching, and mesotrione (Tenacity) has a mode of action impairing photosynthesis but slowly compared to killing crabgrass plants faster by covering them up with something to block sunlight, there is a good video about using round paper plates (paper food plates for picnics or bbq) which cover the entire plant and kill it with much less whitening. Same with laying down cardboard to kill turfgrass off before digging the wife a vegetable garden where decent turfgrass used to be. These inhibit photosynthesis completely and there is a lightning of color to light greens and yellowish greens and maybe some spots light enough to almost call yellow. But Tenacity is so slow the bleached white eventually can become so white its easy to spot at night. Then eventually turns yellowish brown as it gets browner and finally dies.

Here ill reference what I just wrote about by memory only. The triclopyr research isn't too hard to understand. One part discussing radiation in the plants had me confused, but now I know that researchers can add tiny levels of radioactive isotopes to herbicides they can monitor the radiation moving throughout the plant. This study was with Tenacity/Triclopy and just Tenacity on crabgrass. The radiation is low but still can be identified moving from leaf to root and how much is absorbed can indicate how many hours for the herbicide to absorb to effective amounts.
I'm ranting but tracking radiation injected into large trees within a forest is what proved trees talk to eachother and trade excess nutrients/carbohydrates with other tree types in demand of carbon to be repaid in another season. Really big trees (often old growth) are known as mother trees because "her exact isotopes were identified in lots of young sapling trees all around the mother tree and she gave the young trees nutrients mostly carbon freely. Nothing required to trade.

How did the trees trade carbon nutrients? Through mycelium fungi in the forest floor. A massive web of mycelium interwoven with the roots . Awesome

Links to all 3 below...

Links
https://www.cambridge.org/core/services/aop-cambridge-core/content/view/264666F26044FE63515E5870978DE28F/S0890037X00004905a.pdf/triclopyr_reduces_foliar_bleaching_from_mesotrione_and_enhances_efficacy_for_smooth_crabgrass_control_by_altering_uptake_and_translocation.pdf

Paper plate to kill crabgrass link 
https://youtu.be/w7SxLsYSR_w

How trees talk to eachother, Internet of mycelium fungi 
https://youtu.be/breDQqrkikM


----------

